# : OPEN ROAD TUNING : AIRLIFT MKIV Performance Front Strut Pre-Order



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[actual product may differ as there are no official pictures yet]

_The day has come!_

We're really excited about the new AIRLIFT PERFORMANCE MkIV Fully Adjustable Front Struts. We know there are many forum members who have been asking for these to be produced and we're happy to say that your dream has come true!

Kit Specs:

- 30 Way adjustable struts

- Threaded Coilover Bodies

- Integrated Camber Plates

- Double Bellow Bags

- Stainless steel leader lines

- 1/4" & 3/8" Line Fittings

- Instruction manual complete with pictures

- 1 year warranty from AirLift

We're offering a special introductory price that can _only_ be obatined via calling in to ORT. We're going to run this intro sale through the end of the month and then we will resume full pricing. These are expected to ship 1/31.

Contact:

E: [email protected]
P: 610-572-2898


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Also available here: http://www.openroadtuning.com/airlift-performance-mkiv-front-struts/ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

could you pm what kinda introductory price we are talking about??


----------



## blankie (May 7, 2011)

ugh

want

i just bought slam xl's....................


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

are these going to use the same upper strut assembly as xl's? The only complaint i have with my xl's are the noiseeeee after very small amounts of driving lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Twilliams83 said:


> are these going to use the same upper strut assembly as xl's? The only complaint i have with my xl's are the noiseeeee after very small amounts of driving lol


Todd, they will not use the same upper strut assembly. They are pillowball mounts.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

How about the famous Airlift strut bearing issues that the XL's have? Has Airlift re-designed that or are they using the same old stuff?

Also, are the 3 mounting bolts that hold the strut to the strut tower the same distances? Or will one need to re-drill again?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

President Lincoln said:


> How about the famous Airlift strut bearing issues that the XL's have? Has Airlift re-designed that or are they using the same old stuff?
> 
> Also, are the 3 mounting bolts that hold the strut to the strut tower the same distances? Or will one need to re-drill again?


Lincoln, the bearing issue has been addressed and remedied.

The holes are the same distance, no need to redrill.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Just ordered my set! Very excited 

This is Derek btw :laugh::wave:

Thanks again Andrew. Very helpful and excellent service!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

it would be cool if they made it where this bearing assembly could be put on an XL. cause idk if i really care for the camber plate or dampening and all that jazz. just don't wanna have to swap bearings every 10k lol


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Lincoln, the bearing issue has been addressed and remedied.
> 
> The holes are the same distance, no need to redrill.


:wave: Awesome! I'd really like to get into a set of these before the spring/summer. I love that they have the swaybar mount too. Pre-order?


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

DEZL_DUB said:


> Just ordered my set! Very excited
> 
> This is Derek btw :laugh::wave:
> 
> Thanks again Andrew. Very helpful and excellent service!


Thanks for the good words Derek! We know these won't disappoint! 



President Lincoln said:


> :wave: Awesome! I'd really like to get into a set of these before the spring/summer. I love that they have the swaybar mount too. Pre-order?


Pre-Order is open now sir, we're here til 6 tonight if you'd like to call and put down a deposit!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

Do they have a kit for a Performance Kit for a e38 chassis? I emailed them about a kit haven't got a response yet, I figure I'll ask here.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

At the moment, they do not. 

We do have an Air Rex kit for the e38 though, email us for more info!


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

I saw that Airex kit as well, I was just looking into other options plus that Performance Kit from Air Lift got my attention with the 30 way adjustable dampening. I hope they do develope a kit for the e38 guys, I mean they did do one for the e39 M5 and the mk2 which later in the future I think i will install Air on the mk2 and just sell my KW V3's but for now im just looking into getting the e38 on some Air.


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

President Lincoln said:


> :wave: Awesome! I'd really like to get into a set of these before the spring/summer. I love that they have the swaybar mount too. Pre-order?


We can run front sways now without them holding the car up when we air out?


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

chrisgti03 said:


> We can run front sways now without them holding the car up when we air out?


The issue that occurs with sways, is this:

The OEM, and any OVER AXLE sway bar is going to lay on top of the axle when you air out, holding you up.

The R32 & Hotchkiss UNDER AXLE are going to lay on top of the control arms, holding you up. 

You're not going to lay sub-frame with a sway bar in the car. But if thats dosnt matter to you, then rock on :thumbup:


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

CULVER said:


> The issue that occurs with sways, is this:
> 
> The OEM, and any OVER AXLE sway bar is going to lay on top of the axle when you air out, holding you up.
> 
> ...


Thank you for clearing that up. 👍


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

chrisgti03 said:


> Thank you for clearing that up.


We are a Hotchkis dealer so we can procure the sways for you if you choose to go that route


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

OPEN ROAD TUNING said:


> We are a Hotchkis dealer so we can procure the sways for you if you choose to go that route


Had one already. Removed it in order to go lower. Was hoping maybe I can go really low with the sway cus these new bags have brackets for sway bars.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

chrisgti03 said:


> Had one already. Removed it in order to go lower. Was hoping maybe I can go really low with the sway cus these new bags have brackets for sway bars.


Darn! Guess that sort of answers the question, huh? Let us know if you need anything else! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Thanks Andrew for helping me place my order today and answering all my questions.:beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah, I want to get my Hotchkiss sway bar back in. I took it out when I switched over to R32 knuckles and LCA's. But now with these new Airlifts, I'd be able to get some end links and run it again. Seemed low enough for me :laugh:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

chrisgti03 said:


> Thanks Andrew for helping me place my order today and answering all my questions.:beer:


Thanks for your order Chris, glad we could provide you with top notch service! :thumbup:opcorn:



President Lincoln said:


> Yeah, I want to get my Hotchkiss sway bar back in. I took it out when I switched over to R32 knuckles and LCA's. But now with these new Airlifts, I'd be able to get some end links and run it again. Seemed low enough for me :laugh:


Well, what are you waiting for? :laugh:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

OPEN ROAD TUNING said:


> Well, what are you waiting for? :laugh:


I'm waiting for my order to ship :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm ready, left a message this morning.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

President Lincoln said:


> Yeah, I want to get my Hotchkiss sway bar back in. I took it out when I switched over to R32 knuckles and LCA's. But now with these new Airlifts, I'd be able to get some end links and run it again. Seemed low enough for me :laugh:


Lol you are going to kick yourself but switching over to the R32 LCA's and spindles will allow you to run the hotchkis sway bar without it holding you up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

03_uni-B said:


> I'm ready, left a message this morning.


Called you back, Marc


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Lol you are going to kick yourself but switching over to the R32 LCA's and spindles will allow you to run the hotchkis sway bar without it holding you up


How so? Pictures? I'm intrigued


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Lol you are going to kick yourself but switching over to the R32 LCA's and spindles will allow you to run the hotchkis sway bar without it holding you up





CULVER said:


> How so? Pictures? I'm intrigued


this is exciting news to me... care to share more info?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

The hotchkis sway bar holds you up typically because a standard mk4 lower control arm raises upwards to a huge angle and the top of the control arm hits the sway bar. Fixes to be able to run a front sway and still air out include:
1 - Use an R32/TT front sway bar. This sway bar is narrower, hence when the arms bend upwards the further out you are on the control arm the earlier it will hit the sway. The closer to the pivot point of the control arm, the more clearance you have. It is about 1.5" narrower on each side, allowing for a greater angle of the control arms before hitting (will not hit)
2 - Use IDF lower control arms. I believe you can do this and it will work without binding because the rear portion of the control arm that hits is tubular now and will give you more clearance before hittting. Can't confirm 100% but i believe people have done it with this.
3 - Using R32/TT spindles/control arms. The rear portion of the LCA's is cast, therefore smaller in size and more like the tubular IDF control arms from above. The spindle also is taller, will the ball joint placed lower, effectively lowering the angle of the lower control arm relative to the hub/subframe. The lower angle combined with the smaller rear portion of the lower control arms allows enough clearance for the car to lower and air out before the sway bar rests on the control arms.



Either way sorry for going off on a tangent, will keep this on topic from now on, someone can open a new thread if they care to discuss in the mk4 forums or another relevant subforum.



The struts look awesome and should allow for a stiffer low ride when you spin the coils down more, wish i had the monies!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> The hotchkis sway bar holds you up typically because a standard mk4 lower control arm raises upwards to a huge angle and the top of the control arm hits the sway bar. Fixes to be able to run a front sway and still air out include:
> 1 - Use an R32/TT front sway bar. This sway bar is narrower, hence when the arms bend upwards the further out you are on the control arm the earlier it will hit the sway. The closer to the pivot point of the control arm, the more clearance you have. It is about 1.5" narrower on each side, allowing for a greater angle of the control arms before hitting (will not hit)
> 2 - Use IDF lower control arms. I believe you can do this and it will work without binding because the rear portion of the control arm that hits is tubular now and will give you more clearance before hittting. Can't confirm 100% but i believe people have done it with this.
> 3 - Using R32/TT spindles/control arms. The rear portion of the LCA's is cast, therefore smaller in size and more like the tubular IDF control arms from above. The spindle also is taller, will the ball joint placed lower, effectively lowering the angle of the lower control arm relative to the hub/subframe. The lower angle combined with the smaller rear portion of the lower control arms allows enough clearance for the car to lower and air out before the sway bar rests on the control arms.


Many hugs and kisses for this. I knew I could count on you :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Any status updates on the preorders? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

DEZL_DUB said:


> Any status updates on the preorders? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Pallet is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. It would've been here today but we just got pummeled by 18" of snow!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The pallet has arrived!


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Will we be getting tracking numbers?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

chrisgti03 said:


> Will we be getting tracking numbers?


Definitely, Chris 

Just doing your paperwork now :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

chrisgti03 said:


> Will we be getting tracking numbers?


getting a little anxious? haha. I would be the same if mine were being installed upon arrival. I've got another month or more it looks like. regardless, they will look good as living room decorations for that time haha.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

YES! :beer:


----------

